# Aspen 8-9weeks



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a few pics of the first few weeks.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

SO MANY WRINKLES! ;D


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Gorgeous!! ;D ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Aspen is adorable, and I love her little, bare puppy belly!!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

mswhipple said:


> Aspen is adorable, and I love her little, bare puppy belly!!


Not to complain, but I think Aspen would like me to confirm with you that he is a Boy ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh. sorry!! Please forgive me, Aspen... No offense intended! 

Well, he is a very handsome little dude!! ;D ;D


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Canadian said:


> Not to complain, but I think Aspen would like me to confirm with you that he is a Boy ;D


Aspen is already quite skilled at covering the goods in photos!

Beautiful pup! I love the pink puppy belly and all that excess skin!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Aspen is georgeous. He looks so handsome, wrinkly, and regal.


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Ahhhhh he's so handsome and wrinkly!!! What a sweet looking boy! Great shots


----------

